# Favorite Shot(s) of 2012



## rip18 (Dec 19, 2012)

Based on a post I see below & a conversation I saw this morning, it's going to be a bit before any of the principals in past endeavors have time to get around to starting this, and I want to see y'all shots so bad, that I'm going to jump the gun and start it!  :0  Thanks, JasonF & FeralOne & DRB1313 for doing this in the past & bringing it back up now!

This is not a contest of who has the best photo but just merely a reflection of the past year...*point & shoot pictures are encouraged and appreciated!!*

RULES: There is a maximum of 5 pictures allowed per person, 1 minimum.  (We can always start a "Part II" as we've done in the past...)

So whether you post on this forum regularly or not, let us see your favorite shots of 2012! 

Here are the threads from the past couple of years for those who are interested in looking back.

2008 Favorites
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=275606

2009 Favorites
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=452657

2010 Favorites
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=586262

2010 Favorites Part Two 
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=465276

2011 Favorites
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=661342


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 19, 2012)

I don't have a lot to choose from so I made quick work of it, so here are my 5.  
I am looking forward to seeing all the great images to come.


----------



## rip18 (Dec 19, 2012)

I had a much tougher time selecting favorites this year than I did last year, but I made a stab at it.  My first round had 84 favorites...  YIKES!  (And I forgot to look at one hard drive!).  But I got it down to 5 that I like a lot...

A slug munching on a wild onion...

A red-eyed treefrog climbing over a bromeliad...

A macro of a meadowbeauty...

A pair of least terns courting...

And fireworks over a Christmas boat parade...


----------



## Hoss (Dec 19, 2012)

Great start DRB and RIP.
I'm going to have to see if I managed to take 5 photos this year. 

Hoss


----------



## quinn (Dec 19, 2012)

WOW! I say WOW again! Stunning shots drb and rip! Ya'll are making it tough to post! I do love this time of year!


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 19, 2012)

Way to get this thing started!  Awesome shots!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Dec 19, 2012)

Some from me ,


----------



## cre8foru (Dec 19, 2012)

Those are great. I love the night shot of the ATL by DRB, the Red-eyed Tree frog by Rip and the 3 raccoons by kadiddlehopper. Now I gotta see if I can pick my 5.


----------



## quinn (Dec 19, 2012)

Dang dude,nice shootin diddle!


----------



## cre8foru (Dec 19, 2012)

The cabs in NYC and the fireworks are pretty awesome too.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Dec 19, 2012)

outstanding work yall !!! i gave myself a whopper of a headache trying to pick 5 so i just sort of conceded and ended up with these. it was tough cutting out my bighorn rams , a gaff shot on a wahoo , rainbow trout in montana .......   dang it has been a busy year !!!!


----------



## quinn (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm going to go slow,like feral said a couple of years ago!It's like picking yer favorite child!
Dang feral,i do really like those last two~!


----------



## JasonF (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for getting this started Rip and great pics from everyone thus far!!  Originally I thought I had a relatively non-productive year but I actually took a lot more pictures than in 2011.  We went to the Keys, N. Georgia, Tennessee, N. Carolina, and Indiana...whew! Anyway, I found around 10 that I would call favorties from this year this but I think these are my top 5.


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 19, 2012)

Excellent shots Ya'll.  I can see why it was tough choosing.  Mighty fine work.


----------



## rip18 (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh, man!  What absolutely splendid shots!


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 20, 2012)

Wow!  Splendid captures all!


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 20, 2012)

*My Five*

1.  Sunset at Amicolola
2.  Fishing boats at Palm Coast
3.  Doe in downed timber
4.  Bridge in Back Bay, Boston
5.  Wasp Nest


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Dec 20, 2012)

Wow you guys , I'm feeling a bit less than average ! some mighty fine photographs !


----------



## Crickett (Dec 20, 2012)

Beautiful shots y'all!



Here's mine! 
1.My Daughter
2.My Son
3.Roxy
4.Roxy
5.Max


----------



## cornpile (Dec 20, 2012)

*Heres my entries, great photos by everyone*


----------



## cre8foru (Dec 20, 2012)

Wow... These shots are incredible. I missed a few throughout the year it seems.


----------



## cre8foru (Dec 20, 2012)

OMG... I love the barn in the snow cornpile. Was that taken at night?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 20, 2012)

Here`s mine.


----------



## cre8foru (Dec 20, 2012)

*Here's my contribution*

While doing this I figured out November is the month I take the most photos. July the least.


----------



## cre8foru (Dec 20, 2012)

Love the baby fawn Nicodemus.


----------



## cre8foru (Dec 20, 2012)

Love that sunset wvdawg.


----------



## rip18 (Dec 20, 2012)

I've definitely missed a few of these shots somewhere in the last year - I'm sure glad I got to see them now!  

WOW!  Neat shots, guys & gals!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 20, 2012)

The raccoon is my favorite of yours CP!


----------



## cre8foru (Dec 20, 2012)

JasonF....those first 2 shots..amazing. Hope you got em hangin on the wall. I would.


----------



## cre8foru (Dec 20, 2012)

Love the casting shot Feral... Perfect DOF (I like the way the fishing line fades out of focus) and great perspective.


----------



## cre8foru (Dec 20, 2012)

Quinn I remember that sunset buck photo. Great shot


----------



## Crickett (Dec 20, 2012)

Excellent shots Nic & Cre8! 

Hey Nic my son wants to know where your thumb went? He asked what happened to your hand!


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 20, 2012)

And the great shots just keep coming!  Awesome pics all!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 20, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Excellent shots Nic & Cre8!
> 
> Hey Nic my son wants to know where your thumb went? He asked what happened to your hand!





Thanks Crickett! I tell everybody that sees that pic that a gator gnawed my thumb off.   

Seriously, every time I would lift my thumb up, it was either inn the way of the bird, or he would peck the tar out of me. So, I kept it out of reach till he recovered enough to fly off! He flew into the window, and knocked himself out.


----------



## JasonF (Dec 21, 2012)

Fantastic pics so far!! Love this thread...keep em coming folks!!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 21, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks Crickett! I tell everybody that sees that pic that a gator gnawed my thumb off.
> 
> Seriously, every time I would lift my thumb up, it was either inn the way of the bird, or he would peck the tar out of me. So, I kept it out of reach till he recovered enough to fly off! He flew into the window, and knocked himself out.


----------



## Hoss (Dec 21, 2012)

Wonderful shots all.  You all have done a great job this year.

Hoss


----------



## LureheadEd (Dec 23, 2012)

Ya'll do TREMENDOUS work !!! And I know it's work, but a work of love...I haven't been here in a while, just want to say "THANKS ! " to everybody on here for the uplifting you bring to us other , and lesser, shutterbugs...

Couple of stills and one (my favorite ) action shot...

Thanks again and MERRY CHRISTMAS !!!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 23, 2012)

Wow! That looks yummy!

Hey CRE8,  I love that first shot!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 23, 2012)

LureheadEd said:


> Ya'll do TREMENDOUS work !!! And I know it's work, but a work of love...I haven't been here in a while, just want to say "THANKS ! " to everybody on here for the uplifting you bring to us other , and lesser, shutterbugs...
> 
> Couple of stills and one (my favorite ) action shot...
> 
> Thanks again and MERRY CHRISTMAS !!!!




Now I'm hungry


----------



## cornpile (Dec 24, 2012)

I tried to pic some favorites out of these shots,I cant....
The photographers at Nat Geo ,cant do no better than you guys.
just outstanding camera work by all


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 24, 2012)

First off, a couple from Washington state where I had the privilege of meeting Mike (LOVEMYLABS)












My boy at the lake


----------



## cre8foru (Dec 24, 2012)

gstanfield I love that second one..the landscape with the barn. Amazing shot.


----------



## quinn (Dec 24, 2012)

Wow great stuff in here! Loven the eagle cre8, great snake and plate!


----------



## quinn (Dec 26, 2012)

A nice one from the cove trip!


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 26, 2012)

Awesome shots everyone!  What a wonderful selection!


----------



## quinn (Jan 7, 2013)

Here is my forth shot,I still have to pick one more!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 8, 2013)

quinn said:


> Here is my forth shot,I still have to pick one more!


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jan 8, 2013)

My favorite shot of 2012 didn't involve hunting or fishin or the great outdoors, but just plain athletics/sports. 

NCAA Division 2 girl's softball South Regional. This catch saved us from a home run that would have kept Valdosta State from advancing in the playoffs. We ended up winning and went on to win the National Championship a couple weeks  later. 
This young lady had blown her knee a couple of years before this. I had doubted she'd be able to play again. 

She made a pretty athletic play here. 

Pic was used by Valdosta State athletic department, I think local paper, and was on NCAA internet site. But my greatest kick came when her Mom showed up the next week with t-shirts with the pic on it. 

Here's a "juiced up" version that I did that I sorta liked:


----------



## rip18 (Jan 9, 2013)

Man, man!  The folks on this forum took some mighty fine shots last year!  I know there are more "best" shots from 2012 hiding out there - don't be shy - share them, please.


----------



## Ellison (Jan 29, 2013)

*First Time Posting - Only have iPhone 4s*

I've been on GON for a while, but never looked in this section. Great pictures by some talented people. Just thought I would post mine. Only have an iPhone, but you guys have motivated me to get a real camera one day. 

Cedar Creek Sunrise - Rome, Ga
White Tree - Berry College, Rome, Ga
Noccalula Falls - Gadsden, Alabama
Rainbow Trout - Cherokee, NC
Lake Lure at Dusk - Lake Lure, NC


----------



## Crickett (Jan 29, 2013)

Cool photos! 

I have the iPhone as well! Do a lot of quick shots w/ it when I don't feel like getting the big camera out or I don't have it w/ me! iPhone can take some great photos!


----------



## rip18 (Jan 30, 2013)

Good ones, Ellison!


----------



## Hoss (Jan 30, 2013)

Fine shots.  Thanks for adding em.

Hoss


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 30, 2013)

What excellent shots!
Some of these will become my PC background for sure!


----------



## quinn (Feb 4, 2013)

Well my final choice was a tough one for sure!I think this one is my number 1!My eldest at Ga Southern graduation with her little sis!


----------



## pdsniper (Feb 6, 2013)

*2012 favorites*

These were two of my favorits I did last year


----------



## quinn (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice ones PD!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 6, 2013)

quinn said:


> Well my final choice was a tough one for sure!I think this one is my number 1!My eldest at Ga Southern graduation with her little sis!



Love the treatment on this one! 



pdsniper said:


> These were two of my favorits I did last year


----------



## hunterofopportunity (Feb 7, 2013)

You guys make me want to buy a camera,great job all.


----------



## klfutrelle (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## quinn (Feb 7, 2013)

klfutrelle said:


>


Very nice! You should stop by and share more often!


----------

